# Single girls having IUI part 2



## aweeze

New home!


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone!! I'm the first!  

I hope you are all well and looking forward to the weekend! I certainly am. Just to update you on my news. Went for scan this morning and those little follicles have grown in leaps and bounds since wed. Consultant thought I'd be having the IUI next wed but it's been bought forward to monday lunchtime. I have to do the trigger injection tommorrow night and then IUI at 1pm monday. 

She said there was a large follicle and several slightly smaller ones and the lining was looking good. So I am pleased.   I have had to make up a last minute hospital appointment to get out of school for the afternoon!   Very glad to be having another shot at this. I know the odds are stacked against me but I want to give IUI at least 4/5 goes before moving onto something else. Two women at my clinic - both nearly 40 got pregnant through IUI last year so it does work in over 35's!

Laura - hope that you are well and feeling a bit better today after your horrible day yesterday  

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Good news Katie!
All the best for Monday...    
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## dottiep

Hi Katie,

Good news..... best of luck for monday.  We'll be on 2WW together as my ET is scheduled for monday!

I'm no expert but you're a relative spring chicken (!!) so your chances with IUI are probably better than us over 40's!

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Thanks Dottie and Rachel for your good wishes!! 

Dottie - good luck for monday. We were on our 2ww together last time too!! It's getting to be a bit of a habit! 

We need to send each other lots of positive vibes!             

Love katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

Katie - for you:

                               

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Katie- Hope the IUI goes well on Mon- thinking of you hun
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Katie that is great news    Loads of luck for Monday hun    

Jovi x


----------



## suzie.b

Katie, great news. Good luck for Monday. And you didn't exactly _make up_ the appointment did you? Hopefully you and Dottie will be on the 8 month wait together too!     

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Wow Katie, that seems to have come round quickly! Wishing you lots & lots of  for Monday and then the 2ww. Exciting times!!

F xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Katie,

Wishing you buckets of luck for tomorrow - cycle buddie!! 
  


dottie
xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good Luck Katie    hope all goes well, back on 2WW madness!

   

Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Katie
hoping all goes well tomorrow and you join us on the 2ww madness!!
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oooh its getting so exciting, lots of 2WWers !


----------



## Damelottie

Be thinking of you Katie xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

good luck Katie - it's 20 to 1 so you're probably in the waiting room already - thinking of you!

have a lovely relaxing afternoon when you get back

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - thankyou sooooo much for all your good luck wishes - it was very sweet of you  

IUI went according to plan although again they struggled to get everything in place and it got a bit uncomfortable!!  . I also had to delay for half an hour as my bladder wasn't full enough. So I drank a whole jug of water and ended up desperate for the toilet once it was all over!!  

I have to test on 14th April. Trying not to think about that at the moment!!  

Love to you all

Katiexxx

PS - they showed me the sample again - about half a centimetre worth of fluid. They said it had 95% motility and there were 2 million sperm present!!   Let's hope just one of them does it's work!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Katie Glad all went ok with the IUI another 2 week waiter!!!
L x


----------



## dottiep

Hi Katie,

Well done & welcome to the 2WW.  They always have problems locating my cervix too so it can get a bit uncomfortable! I can relate to the bladder thing too...a fine line between having a full one & being almost in pain!
Fingers crossed for you....

Dx


----------



## tillie

Wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Katie. I can sympathise with both the fumbling about & the bladder thing. It can be pretty uncomfy. Well done for sticking in there. That's amazing isn't it about the sperm. Its quite awesome stuff isn't it? 

  for a chilled out 2ww and a great result!

F xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news Katie, now just chill out and hopefully the 2 weeks will fly by

Did I tell you about my last IUI with the trainee nurse? She had to fetch someone else - so there were 2 of them in the room poking about trying to find my cervix   Actually probably a good job I didn't tell you yesterday - might have made you even more nervous!

Have my fingers crossed that this is the one for you,
Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck Katie      

Hope you have a relatively sane 2WW - is such a thing possible?!?!

Loads of love and luck hun xx


----------



## kylecat

Jenny - just wanted to say, good luck for your next IUI cycle!   Let us know how the blood tests go, love katiexx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi jenny


    Hope your blood test went well today  . Also want to send you lots of    for your next IUI cycle.



  Kimberley & Amelia x x


----------



## suzie.b

OMG how can they not find your cervix?  That is really scary.  Even I can find my own cervix.  I do have a curved one though apparently so it's hard to get the catheter inside it.  I know what you mean about the bursting to go to the loo afterwards - after the last tx, I couldn't even wait until I got downstairs and they had to let me use one in a private bedroom. .

I'm looking forward to a huge run of BFPs too - I am keeping everything so tightly crossed.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose it is interesting to hear that LWC don't actively offer AMH - I am at ARGC and asked them about having it as it is about the only test I have not had there and they didn't recommended it either and said that previous IVF cycle response gave them much more info than AMH could, when I was at the Bridge they never did it before starting with IVF.

It seems the acu clinic is the place to meet!!! I see Daniel Elliot there, but have seen all the others at times of holidays, ET and they are all really nice.

Rose where did you go on holidays this time?

Take care 
L x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls! Hope you are all well! Can't believe the weekend has flown by already. I luckily have two weeks off work so it will be nice to have a rest. However it also leaves me with more spare time to obsess about the 2WW!!   

Will be testing in 6 days time. Had to ring the clinic on friday as I was having a dull ache/dragging sensation very low down. I spoke to the nurse and she said that many things may have caused it and it may poss be implantation pains, but not to get my hopes up! However I looked on the good old internet and apparently the fertilised egg doesn't start to embed into the wall of the uterus until day 7/8 so it couldn't have been that! Do any of you girls know anything about the time scale of fertilisation/implantation?   

I feel OK at the moment and have already decided to go straight onto cycle three if I need to. I hope to get 5 cycles in before the summer and then take it from there.

Jenny and Rose - hope you are both well and the test results come back quick so you can get a better idea of where you are at  . 

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

Katie - are you using cyclogest?  If so this can cause lots of weird feelings I've found!  Fingers crossed for you.

Dx


----------



## suzie.b

Katie, implantation times are so varied, it's not possible to give a set date.  I did read anything from 5 to 12 days after fertilisation/ovulation.  I know that I certainly got a lot of stretching/cramping/aching/dragging from the afternoon of transfer and for a few days after.  I now believe they/it implanted straight away.  Didn't have any bleeding either.

Hope this is it for you.  Sounds possible.

                                                                     

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi Katie - hope you are not going mad with the 2WW.  Just wanted to wish you loads of luck, not long now.  Hopefully you'll be following in Suzie's footsteps  

Suzie - how are you hun?  How frustrating that they haven't given you a scan date yet, you must be going mad!  Very exciting though   Thanks for the PM the other day xx


----------



## Roo67

How are you feeling Katie - not long to go now 
 

roo xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Katie - Take care and lots of    
Rachel x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Jenny,

All your results seem fine,

LH          2.3-10.7
FSH        3.3-11.3
Oest        37-650

Not sure what prolactin should be as didn't get this tested initially.

Exciting that you may be 'good to go' again next week  

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jenny glad that your results are good- hope that you get to go this month!

Katie- How are you doing hun?   You IUI ladies seem to have to wait longer than IVF.
L x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls!!

Hope everyone is well  - only two more days till the weekend!  

Jenny - great news on your blood results - my oestradiol was around 70 too - my consultant said that it is low at the beginning of your cycle so I wouldn't worry too much. Good luck with your imminent IUI. Will you be taking fertility drugs or just going for it au natural!!!  

I have 4 days till test day so not too long to wait. I had some initial pains/cramps last week although not a lot since. Last time my period arrived two days after I tested so I expect I shall go through to test day again. I feel soooo nervous doing the actual pregnancy test - last time I was shaking like a leaf  .

Have absolutely no idea what the result will be - I am realistic about it all and will be ready to ring the clinic as soon as I've done the test to arrange my third attempt (if i need it!!)

Good luck to JJ1 for friday and dottie for monday   . I am thinking lots of positive thoughts for you girls,

Katiexxx


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls - just resurrecting this post for all us IUI girls!  

Jenny - good luck for tommorrow - hope all goes well      

I have been into the clinic today to pick up drugs and start injecting again tommorrow. Ding ding, round three   . I was fine when I went in, but then the nurses starting being really kind and saying that they were so sorry it hadn't worked for me second time round. When people are so kind, sometimes it upsets me  . So needless to say I started crying. Think they're used to it in there though so the nurse gave me a hug and made me feel a little better. She even suggested  having another session with the counsellor (which is free of charge). I might do that if this cycle is negative. They are all so lovely at the clinic and I feel that they are really on my side and want it to work for me. They also told me that if I wanted to try a cycle of IVF there, that would be fine too. So I feel a little better now. If anyone is considering the Wessex clinic, I would highly recommend them.   

Sorry for the longish post, just helps to write things down really!!

Love to everyone

Katiexxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Katie  it is so hard this TTC business, I know what you mean when  you say you cry when poeple are kind, your clinic sound lovely (mind you I haven't really come across any unkind IVF nurses (only Drs), I guess it goes with the speciality when you enter into it) I say to myself I want a day without crying and then someone does something nice like send flowers or a phone call and I'm off again!! 

Good luck with the injecting- you have to pick yourself you so quickly I don't know if I could cope, gosh the bruises would have even healed over!! 

I think the counsellor seesion is helpful I haven't seen one for a while now and the current clinic doesn't have one on site but I think it does help to talk things through with someone totally neutral.

Take care 
L x


----------



## some1

Hello Katie

I shouldn't be too far behind you.  My AF is due around the end of next week and I am going for an IUI with scans and Clomid (and maybe an HCG shot too - I am not sure my timing has been right for my previous IUIs - even with my extensive OPK and temping!!).  I'm quite excited about having a slightly more 'technological' treatment this time (and also petrified of getting back on the rollercoaster, as (aside from last week's wobble) I've been feeling pretty happy and chilled during my couple of months out of the game.

Right, time to find my lucky dice - let's see if we can both throw a six this time!  

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oooh Some1 i'd forgotten about your lucky dice, get them rolling!!  

Good luck Katie, how has the jab gone?  Nice to hear you have such lovely people at the clinic, they do sound very nice.

Love to all
Jovi x


----------



## kylecat

Thankyou jovi for your message! Injection went fine this morning - two more to do and then another visit for a scan at the clinic! Hope you are well and have some lovely plans with your new chappie this weekend!!  

Some1 - sounds like you'll maybe be a week behind me - we can help each other not to go insane on the 2ww!   I hope that with the medication they are able to get the timing more accurate for you this time.

Jenny - hope IUI went smoothly today - you are probably now a 2ww lady!!    

Love to all
Katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck Katie and Some1 for your next cycles....

I'm waiting for AF but pretty sure I'm moving over to the IVF thread this month.... After all, as the consultant said, I can always go back to IUI later if I want. I'm a bit scared (will be even more so once I actually start I'm sure) but I think it's the right thing for me - I just feel like I can't keep doing these IUIs at such expense with such low success rate. I have a friend in Singpore who is now 5mths pregnant after her 2nd FET (she had 2 unsuccessful IUIs, one fresh IVF and one FET before that) who said to me that it took her pretty much 12 months from starting to achieving the pregnancy (and she's 3 yrs younger than me and has a child already so at least her body knows how to be pregnant if you know what I mean) - and so I should think very carefully about how much time I am prepared to spend doing IUIs. And when I thought about it I realised that I wanted to move on to something with a higher success rate now...so that kind of made the decision for me...

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Katie -  wishing you buckets of luck with this cycle.  The guys at your clinic certainly sound lovely.

Some1 - hope you are ok?  Good luck with the dice!

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Katie and some1- good luck with the IUI's this week- you might end up 2ww buddies again!  I do admire you I couldn't go through it every month I don't think.

    
L x


----------



## Felix42

Katie, Some1 and Jenny, wishing you lots of luck for your cycles!

F xx


----------



## some1

AF arrived today, so off to clinic tomorrow for scan and to get my prescription.  Feeling quite excited (and totally terrified too!)

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck Some1 - very exciting  

Katie - how are you doing? Do you know when your IUI is yet? Must be coming up soon...

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hey some1 - wow, things are really moving along now - I think we might be cycle buddies although I believe I am a few days ahead of you. Wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck   

Thanks for asking Laura - had a scan yesterday, follicles still small, another scan tommorrow and then probably monday - I expect the IUI will be wed/thurs afternoon!

I am feeling Ok - just going through the motions to be honest. This will prob be my second to last IUI before I turn to IVF .

Jenny - how are you - hope you are keeping sane during the 2ww!!  

Love to all

Katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Don't give up hope with IUI Katie - I know I only gave it 3 shots before IVF but I'm a few years older than you and very impatient - you may still get lucky...stay positive   

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Thanks Laura - I will try to stay positive (and realistic!) at the same time. At least now I'm on my third go I am much more relaxed about it  

katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

Some1/katie -  best of luck to both of you!  Don't be scared (although I think we all are a little bit from time to time!).

Love
Dottie
x


----------



## some1

Thanks for the good wishes Katie/Dottie/Laura!  

Scan was fine everything as it should be and got my prescription - think they made a mistake in the pharmacy though as it only cost £10 and that seems very cheap (5 days supply of Clomid, 100mg per day and 5000iu Pregnyl).  Have taken my first Clomid tablet today and now on the watch for side effects!

Jenny - sending you lots of     on your 2ww - hope it is going okay

Katie - I think my IUI will probably be next Sat or Mon, so I shouldn't be too far behind you.  How did the scan go today?

Some1

xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls! 

Some1 - glad everything is OK with you - hope that the clomid does it's job! I have been injecting Puregon, so have never taken clomid but I think they both do the same thing!   I really hope that it works out for you this time. I am keeping all my fingers crossed   

jenny - sorry to hear the cyclogest is upsetting you. I have never taken it and I'm not sure what it is for - did they tell you? I hope the symptoms of it begin to ease off soon. the 2ww is not nice is it?   . I am exactly the same as you and totally convince myself that it hasn't worked. We are due some luck on this board so maybe it will be your turn this time, I do hope so! It would also give us other IUI girls a bit of hope!    

As for me, I went for a scan this morn and there are two follicles 13/14mm. Probably do pregnyl injection monday night and IUI no three will be wed lunchtime or poss thurs if they are slow growing! Can't believe it has come round so quick again. What I am beginning to wonder is how many times should I do the IUI's before moving on to something else? the IUI's are quite simple and easy to fit in with my work - i don't think IVF would be quite so simple.

hopefully though I might not need to go onto 'anything else'!!   

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

some1/katie/jenny wishing you luck on your cycles
L x


----------



## Felix42

Wishing you lots and lots of   Some1, Katie and Jenny.

Not long now Jenny.   for another BFP to join Suzie.

Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

hey girls!! Thanks JJ1, felix and lou for your good luck wishes!! Much appreciated!

jenny - how are you feeling? hope that you are coping OK - the waiting around is just so horrible  

Some1 - how is the clomid going? Are the tablets ok? Hope there are no horrible side effects. The only side effects of the puregon injections is that they have made me put weight on around my middle!

I am feeling quite low tonight and even if nobody reads this, then it just feels good to write it all down. I went away this weekend on a hen do - all the people there apart from me were mums and they were all lovely but as I expected the talk did turn to children an awful lot. Don;t get me wrong I love talking about children but after an hour I just couldn't take anymore and went off to the pub toilets just to gather my thoughts and try and stop myself from crying  . I was fine after a few minutes but it was like everyone was in a club which I wasn't a member of - hopefully I will be a 'member' one day but this fertility business is such a game of chance that you have to come to terms with the fact that it might not work out in the end. I probably sound like a right old misery guts and to be honest I am only on my third IUI and there are loads of people on this website who have been trying for years. So I do need to get a grip but sometimes it just gets a little too much for me.

I have a scan tommorrow morn, and then probably IUI no3 on wed. I'm just dreading the 2ww again, it gets just a little bit harder everytime but if I'm going to reach my goal I will just have to grit my teeth and go through with it! 

Anyway, I won't go on anymore as I don't want to make people feel sad or upset when reading this - I know I am lucky, I can afford this treatment, I am still relatively young and I have no problems as far as I know but I am just feeling a little sorry for myself tonight. I find writing things down a great help and you girls are an amazing network of support - don't know what I'd have done without you  -you are all so brave!   

So onwards and upwards and ready for go number three - lucky for some as they say!!   

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## Roo67

Sorry you're feeling so rotten at the moment Katie, I've been there and it is a horrible place to be isn't it.? We love children and talking about them but after a while you just want to shout 'please shut up' (but maybe not as politley) 

I thought the 2WW would get easier but for me they got  steadily worse and more difficult to cope with, then after about no.6 they got a little easier agian - I think maybe because I expected them to fail so didn't get my self as worked up and relaxed a little bit more.

I remember last August just after probably 6th IUI that my sister had a garden party for her birthday, I was in a right state with myself and didn't stop crying for days. I nearly dropped out as 2 heavily pregnant girls, my cousin and another 1 yrs old and my niece at 5 weeks old. It was just so hard trying to avoid pregnant bumps, I didn't look at my neice for about an hour then after i said hello to her I couldn't get enough and didn't put her down for the rest of the party !!

Even tonight at work, felt a little sad as a girl is due to start mat leave tomorrow and is going back home to phillipines to have her baby she is planning on  leaving her there for a couple of years with grandparents

You are not alone with these feelings, I think we have all been there at some point, it does get easier and we will all be joining an even better club soon our own exclusive Single mums club.

Take care   

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Katie sweetie -  

I know exactly where you're coming from. Spent a fabulous day on Saturday picnic'ing with some of my oldest and dearest friends -  who also happen to be all happily married couples with 8 gorgeous children between them....so as lovely as it was, I couldn't help but feel more than a little sad that I was looking forward to nothing more than an evening in with my Puregon injection    

They all know what I'm doing and are hugely supportive, but it makes me even sadder when they tell me how much they want it to work for me and what a great mum I'll be. Just makes me so scared that I won't get the chance....

But you're right, we're lucky in so many ways and we shouldn't lose sight of that, even when things feel impossibly hard. I've got another scan tomorrow too - quite nervous to see how my follicles are growing. With IVF there feels like so many more hurdles - will there be enough follicles, will there be eggs in them, will the eggs fertilise etc etc...roll on next Weds acupuncture appt - think the effects are wearing off...

I don't know if I've helped or made it worse, but I do hope you're feeling a bit brighter. There's always going to be ups and downs on this journey, but you'll get there I'm sure. 

Take care and good luck for the IUI next week.

Jenny - you must be testing soon?    Good luck

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Katie and Laura. It can be so hard can't it? My heart goes out to you both. It's bad enough going through this with all our hormones raging, without continual reminders of what we haven't managed to find yet. I'm sure you both will though.   

Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Thanks girls for your kind words - it is good to know that I am not the only one feeling like this. Roo, your story was really sad and I felt for you when reading it. I hope all works out for your when you go for your treatment at reprofit in the next few weeks    

Laura - it must have been hard for you on saturday surrounded by lots of happy couples and children - this whole business is such a rollercoaster of emotions. One minute you feel hopeful next minute you're all unsure again  . You are so brave beginning the IVF cycle - it must feel like a much bigger deal and there are many more hurdles to cross but in a way, you will be able to find out so much more about how your body is reacting and it is not quite such a game of chance as the IUI is - if you know what I mean!!! 

Thanks Felix for your kind words too - I hope that your AF arrives soon so you can get your blood tests done and get on with your treatment. Hope your horrible ex is still leaving you alone  

I think I will be fine tommorrow - I just need to spend some time with people who aren't talking about children all the time   

Take care katiexx

PS - Laura, I hope you don't mind but I did laugh when you said that all you had to look forward to was an evening with your Puregon pen!!!  Everytime I open the fridge, that bloody pen is in there next to my bottle of wine and my pint of milk!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

No, of course I don't mind - you have to see the humour in this situation or you'd go crazy.... 

I had a friend and his little boy (4) staying after the picnic, so not only did I have to deal with the injection, but I had to creep around doing in in secret so his little boy didn't start asking awkward questions...

Oh the joys of fertility tx! It better be worth it... 

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Katie and Lauris- It can be a lonely journey and seem that can seem to go on forever with everyone's lives working out as planned, but we are all here for you, and can empathise wiht you. 

Good luck with those scans tomorrow ladies

Jenny best of luck for the 2ww- if you don't get on with cyclogest you could always ask for Gestone but it is an IM injection!! but there are no side effects like cyclogest.

L x


----------



## dottiep

Katie,

Hope you're feeling a bit better honey?  I think it's absolutely normal to feel like you do from time to time. I take comfort in the thought that I am actively doing something about what I feel is missing in my life - I think I would feel a lot worse if I was passive!
One of my good friends had a baby last week & I've just seen the photos....felt a bit tearful.  She knows what I'm doing & sent me a message saying how wonderful it all is & wishing me luck in my quest to become a mummy too! 
I also know what you mean about increasing midriffs too.....i have put on over a stone since I started tx-ing.  That also gets me down sometimes too.  Sending you    .

Good luck with tx this week to you & some1.

Dottie
x


----------



## Felix42

Jenny, sorry to hear about your tearfulness.  The 2ww is so hard isn't it?  I don't blame you re the early test but it is still so early so keeping my fingers firmly crossed it goes positive in a few days time. 

Thinking of you,

Hope you're both doing ok Some1 and Katie. Wishing you lots of luck for yr 2wws. Not long now. How was your scan Katie & whens yr next one Some1?

F xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey everyone!

Dottie, Felix and Jenny - thanks for your kind messages in response to my sadness earlier on this week!   I think a lot of it is hormonal (as you mentioned in your msg jenny) and happily I feel an awful lot better now   There are so many ups and downs on this journey - it's a lot harder than I thought it would be to be honest, but we will all get there in the end, one way or another.

I have IUI number three tommorrow at lunchtime - trying hard to be positive although I'm sure I'll start getting paranoid once the 2ww sets in!   Very tired from work at the mo so going to come home and have a good rest tommorrow afternoon once it's all over with.

If this doesn't work, then I may give it a fourth shot (if the clinic allow) and then probably join you IVF girls during the summer when I have my six weeks holiday - had a good chat with my mum about it last night and although I feel scared about IVF, it will give me a better knowledge about how my body is responding to everything.

Some1 - I hope all is going well with your scans and you are not too far behind me!

Katiexxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Good luck Katie - Take care and all the best fro tomorrow        

Rachel x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Ju so sorry you have had a tough time  remember we are all here for you hun.

Best of luck with your IUI - I have good vibes about yours!! really really hope they are right!! When are you hoping to have basting?


Katie- Wishing you loads of luck on this cycle and the dreaded 2ww.
L x


----------



## dottiep

Katie = wishing you buckets of luck for your IUI.... this could be the one!

JU - I had been wondering about you lately.  sorry to hear you've had a horrid time. Hope you are ok.  Please don't be scared about tx.....easy to say I know....I have at least one wobble every week but know deep down it's what I want most of all.  We're all here if you want to chat.

Take care
Dx


----------



## some1

Katie - hope tx went well today!  Lots of   coming your way!

Jenny - thinking of you today - fingers crossed for a BFP

Ju - sorry to hear that you have been having a rough time.  Very exciting to hear that you will be having your first tx soon!

I had my day 9 scan today, have 2 follies (one on the left 13.2mm and one on the right 12mm, plus a few others that are quite a bit smaller), lining 7.3mm and has a triple layer which is good apparently.  Next scan on Monday (day 12) and IUI probably middle of the week.  Please, please, please let tx number 5 be the lucky one!

Some1

xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls! Hope we are all well on this lovely afternoon!

some1 - glad all is going well and you are progressing nicely - I'll be just before you on the 2ww!! Your follicles and lining sound great so well done.

Ju - sorry to hear you are having a bad time - I hope you got my e mail the other day - I am going to try and book a hotel for stratford this weekend so please let me know if you'd like me to book a room for you and G too  . 

jenny - thinking of you and   for good news.

I had my third IUI today - they were in a rush - I was in and out within minutes! I asked them about a fourth attempt (ever the optimist me!!! ) and they are not sure if they have enough sperm from the donor I am using. They can get sperm from a London clinic and it would give me enough for 5 attempts at IUI - prob is I don't want another 5 attempts at IUI - I'd rather change to IVF after 4 goes 

They are going to call me to let me know if I can have another attempt - if not I will have to change to one of the London clinics which will be a right hassle - oh well, I will find a way!!  

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Glad it went well today Katie - fingers crossed you won't need another go so the sperm issue will be irrelevant. And if not, you'll find a way...and if you need hints and tips on managing the to and fro to London, you know where I am  

Some1 - looks like it's all going well for you too. Looks like there will be a few of us together on the 2WW  

Jenny - any news?    Hope it's good...

Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Jenny -   so sorry it was a no for you this time. Take care of yourself 

Laura
x


----------



## some1

Hello

Had my day 12 scan this morning and all looking good (lining 7.8mm (seems a bit low to me but nurse said it was fine), 2 follies, one at 18.7mm on right and one at 21.9mm on left).  Pregnyl injection tonight and tx on Wednesday late morning.  Let the rollerocaster begin again!

Katie - how's the 2ww going so far? 

Ju - any idea when your IUI will be?

Some1

xx


----------



## kylecat

Great news Some1 - I am so pleased that all is well. Two follicles is great. I believe I had two this time as well - they were both on the right side though. So hopefully it doubles our chances! If it's a BFN I'm going to hopefully have one more go at IUI, then in the six weeks holidays I'm going to try a cycle of IVF. Just wondered what your take on things was? How many goes at IUI will you have? Hopefully though, neither of us will have to consider the next options!!         

Ju - good luck with your first IUI - let us know how you get on?   

Jenny - hope you are ok?  

Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

katie, Ju, Some1.....by the law of averages it has to work for (at least) one of you!!!

Good luck one and all.

Dx


----------



## dottiep

JU

Nothing to be scared about - it's just like having a smear test! I know it's easy for me to say as an old hand!!
I think a well deserved treat is certainly in order!  

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

katie, some1 and Ju wishing you all the best for your immentent cycles
L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

JU really hoping it all went well.  The lining is needed to be thick so 12mm is great, so that the embryos embed into a nice bedding ( this is my main problem never gets thick enough).  Did they do the basting under ultrasound?  when the Bridge put embryos back they do a scan and you get a little photo of a white line but I know what it was!
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ju - well done for getting through your first IUI - good for you! And welcome to the dreaded 2WW   

Rose - I got very hung up on donor choice first time round and then realised that I was looking at it as if I was choosing a partner for life rather than a sperm donor. Once I'd got over that and realised it wasn't about who I would date/marry, it got easier   
What I would say is that despite LWC having one of the largest sperm banks in the country, they actually don't have that much choice when it comes down to it - and the more criteria you list, the less likely you are to get what you want. One of my top criteria is fair/blue eyes (my entire family is fair and blue eyed and I would want the child to fit in with that) and each time (3 x IUI and this latest IVF), they have had only 1 or 2 blue eyed donors available for me - which means I have had to compromise on other things. For eg, I have never been sent details of a donor with degree education....regardless of eye colour. And I've never had a tall blue eyed donor... So when you meet with the donor bank you might want to have a chat with them about how realistic it is for all your criteria to be met....just a thought - don't want to put you off, but just being realistic based on my own experiences...
Good luck!
Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Ju - I got a bit of pain when they did the IUI but nothing really after that. Hopefully it will wear off soon. Take care over the next few days - the first one is pretty strange but you'll get used to it. Or hopefully you won't have to get used to it because this one will work   Laura x


----------



## Felix42

Fingers crossed Ju! Good luck with the 2ww.  

Rose, good luck with your donor choice. I think when you hear the possibile donors you will just lean towards one rather than the others. I don't know what it is but that's what I've heard others say too. Go with your hunch. For the donor choice form, I agree with Laura keep it as open as possible except where you really feel strongly about something. 

 

Love and hugs to all,
Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Some1, are you on the 2ww yet? I'm losing track. 

Hope your donor choosing is going ok Rose and congrats again Ju for joining 2ww!  

F xx


----------



## some1

Hello Ju - glad the IUI went ok.  It is a very strange experience isn't it.  I know what you mean about not being sure of timings when you are unmedicated.  This cycle is my first medicated and it is the first time I have been certain (well fairly certain!) that the timing was right.  Don't worry about your digital tests - it is possible to get a false negative, but not possible to get a false positive so I think that your timing was pretty spot on - sending you lots of     - I had my IUI yesterday too so we are cycle buddies!  I haven't had any pain/cramps with any of my IUIs, but I think I have just been lucky as they are quite common.

Rose - I second what the others have said about donor choice - it feels really important when you are building up to selecting a donor, but as soon as it is done you barely think about it.  I think it is a good idea to try to prioritise which donor characteristics are important to you and think about which characteristics can be influenced by nurture rather than nature.  I personally think it is best to just focus on the nature stuff - height, eye colour, hair colour.  Hope you get plenty of choice!

Katie - how is the 2ww going?  Are you going   yet?

Dottie/Felix - thanks for the good luck wishes - I am trying to be really positive about this cycle - it feels like my best chance so far    

Some1
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Someone everything crossed for you hun, you so deserve this to be your turn  

Ju hope the pains have passed hun 

Katie hows it going?

Wishing each of you all the luck in the world

Love
Jovi xx


----------



## some1

Thanks Jovi !  Hope things are still going well for you and the old flame!

Some1

xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls!! Just back from parents eve - knackered!

Ju - so glad IUI went well, it is the most bizzare experience you will probably ever go through! I was in shock for days afterwards - however it becomes much more 'normal' after the 2/3rd go! Hopefully you'll only have to experience it once!!!!  

Some1 - glad all went well yesterday - it's nice that you and Ju are cycle buddies!   I am a few days ahead of you both and test a week tommorrow. I am really keeping my fingers crossed for you some1 - hope this turns out to be your time      

As for me - feeling very relaxed this time round, getting used to them not working! Absolutely no symptoms as such - 95% sure it hasn't worked again as I feel I am getting to know my body well now!
I have a plan though which is making me feel much more positive. I will have one more go at IUI (4th) and then a months break. Then starting around mid july I hope to begin a cycle of IVF. I have 6 weeks off work in the summer so this should fit in well. I know it's silly thinking that far ahead but for me it feels good to have a contigency plan up my sleeve!!   

Good Luck IUI girls
  

Katiexxxx


----------



## dottiep

good luck to all! It is a bit surreal when you first start!!

     

Dx


----------



## Lou-Ann

I'm having trouble keeping up with everyone!

Good luck to all on the 2ww!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Good luck to you all on the 2WW

   
 

Rachel x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls! Ju - hope you are surviving on your 2ww - the first few days aren't so bad! try and take it fairly easy - no heavy lifting or anything  .

Some1 - hope all is well with you too and you are feeling as relaxed as you can be - I think you have a great chance this month     .

The 2ww paranoia set in today for me - it's less than one week before I test and the old period type pains are starting again - I personally don't think it's going to work this month - this whole thing is costing me a lot of money and I'm wondering whether it's worth having another go at IUI or is it a total waste of money? The clinic have only one sperm donor so I'd have to stick with that one for my fourth go. the only thing I could change is my medication - I am fed up of only having one/two follicles - it's clearly not working so I feel I need more than 150iu every other day. In total last month I had 4 lots of injections, making a total of 600iu. Have any of you other girls had more puregon than this to stimulate during an IUI cycle? I'd be interested in your views?

Anyway, need to try and think positive if I can!!    

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie - stay positive, it's definitely not over yet   Although I sympathise, I know how horrid the 2WW wait is, and the closer it gets to test day, the worse it is....

I keep reading conflicting things on IUI - for example you hear of people having success on their 5th, 6th etc go, but then I also read of someone whose clinic said if IUI is going to work, it tends to work on first 2 gos. There's no simple answer is there? I agonised over the move from IUI to IVF and I'll never know if it was the right one or if IUI no 4 might have been 'the one' for me. But for me, the numbers speak for themselves really - the chances of getting pregnant with IUI are significantly less than 20% (for my age group anyway) and spending close on £1500 for something with such a low success rate just didn't make sense to me anymore. 
But like I say, you do read of successes after multiple tries. 

As for the follie numbers, LWC won't go ahead with IUI if you have more than 2-3 follies anyway - they make you convert to IVF or they cancel that cycle. So not sure that taking more drugs and creating more follies would work for IUI anyway. I guess it's the same as them not putting back more than 2 embies for IVF (in the under 40s) - they are concerned about multiple births...

But yes, you need to keep thinking positive - this one will work and you won't need to decide whether to go on and do another one or to move to IVF. Good luck   

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Thanks Laura - you are so right about staying positive. I have just read one of the threads in the voting room section which says that a lot of people get AF type pains during 2ww. That has made me feel a lot more positive. To be honest I feel quite relaxed about this cycle - much more so than the previous two. I know I shouldn't be thinking too far ahead (take each day as it comes etc!) but I feel much better knowing I have a contigency plan in place!  

Good luck everyone - I think by xmas, we will have quite a few BFP's on this thread!!!!

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## kylecat

Wow, Rose that's great news! you'll be on the 2ww before you know it! Lots and lots of luck to you and keep drinking that water!!!    

Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

Katie - stay positive hun...the 2WW messes with your head!!
I had 50mg daily when I had my IUIs but Laura's right - they won't let you go ahead with more than 2/3 follicles due to increased risk of multiple birth.  Fingers crossed this will be the one for you but if not you seem to have plans which I think is really important.

Rose - great that you have started on the rollercoaster!  As a matter of interest why did LWC give you clomid and not puregon? (I think all the other girls have had puregon through LWC)??

Some1/Ju - hope you're staying sane...


----------



## some1

Wow, thanks for all the   everyone!  Sending loads back to all of you whatever stage you are with treatment   

Katie - hope you are doing okay, not long to go.    I just remembered that you asked me how many goes I was going to have at IUI before considering IVF.  This is my 5th try and I have paid my clinic upfront for their package deal of enough sperm for 6 IUIs and 1 IVF, so I will probably give IUI one more shot after this and then, maybe, take the plunge and go for IVF (but of course this cycle is going to be the one so I won't have to!!  ).  If I do have IVF, I may well do the same as you and try to time it during the summer holidays.

Rose - congratulations on choosing your donor, hope the clomid headaches aren't too bad.  I was lucky and didn't really seem to get side effects although I did have a strange feeling (I felt like my head had been shrink wrapped in plastic  )

Ju - my day 3 buddy - how are you doing so far?  Hope the cramps are gone now.

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

There is such a lot of activity on IUI thread!~

Rose - Best of luck I am delighted that you have kicked off!!

Some1- really hope that it goes well- I have had clomid for 5 day and puregon when doing 3 rd IVF- but I refused to take it on my last cycle as a side effect is that it can thin the endo lining- just what I don't need. Hope the headach go- just what you don't want in this heat!


Ju, Laura and Katie - Hope the 2ww is going ok- as it has been said AF and pregnancy signs and symptoms are very similar!

L x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Ju - sorry you've been having a bit of pain, when I had mine I found them very uncomfortable and the cons always had trouble getting the catheter in, but i don't think I had any cramps or anything afterwards. glad its beginning to subside. Looking forward to meeting G next weekend.

Rose - I was on clomid for all my IUI's and the symptoms varied each month, don't think I had headaches, but do remember the hot flushes and insomnia  

Katie and some1 - hope your'e both doing ok 

roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I wasn't given this option Rose, but I have been told on several occasions by LWC that the reason I couldn't get exactly what I wanted was because the 'in demand' donors are reserved...so if this one matches your criteria really well, it probably pays to buy some in advance...

The only reason I wouldn't buy too much is just in case there is some mismatch between you and the donor - no idea whether this could ever be the case but I just remember that American woman who wrote the book Knocked Up (Louise someone) trying for months on end with one donor with no success and then getting pregnant quite quickly when she switched donor....I don't know if there's anything in that or whether she would have fallen pregnant when she did regardless, but it kind of made me hesitate about stocking up too much in case I wanted a change to donor to see if that helped....

But reserving enough for 3 tx would seem perfectly reasonable...

You're right, what's considered normal and logical in this fertility journey is quite odd!

Good luck..
Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Hi Rose,

Personally I'm a bit skeptical about this ....I found a donor I liked onmy 2nd IUI and they suggested reservation to me but I thought the cost was prohibitive - not sure why it costs this much!  I didn't reserve and he was available for my next tx anyway so I'm glad I didn't!
I've never really had to make a compromise - not sure how specific your requirements are but it just strikes me as another way to make money out of us!!  Sorry to be an old cynic!

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

dottiep did you get your drugs sorted out?
Lx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

...I guess it depends how strongly you feel about your selection criteria Ruth.

When I started all this, I wanted it all - tall, slim, blue eyes, blonde hair, fair complexion, professional career, university education, proven fertility etc....but quickly realised I'd have to compromise and now, even though I'm only 4 tries in, I actually just want to be pregnant...

the only things I've insisted on each time are blue eyes and fair complexion - as you know I'm red headed and very fair, as is my entire family - and I would like any child to look similar to the rest of us (they're probably going to feel a bit like the odd one out being donor conceived anyway, so I'd kind of like them to at least look like the rest of us...)

all the other stuff - height, build, education, occupation etc, I've completely relaxed my criteria on....and I've not had a problem finding a donor each time

but as I say, if you want the security of knowing you'll get exactly what you want, it might be worth reserving enough for 3 goes at least

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose I think the money saving tips would be a good idea, the 'mothers' have a money saving thread
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

great idea on the money saving tips - although rather than tips I think I need someone to come and next to me and stop me ordering vast amounts of books and CDs from Amazon (one click ordering is very dangerous!!)

Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Jenny,

I posted on the other thread about the Baby Race - I watched it too, was the first one I'd seen (it is a repeat though - from 2004/5 I think) Got me quite depressed as the only woman to actually end up with a child (from this one episode anyway) did it the 'traditional' way with her new partner....hopefully in some of the other episodes the women actually do end up going it alone....

Not to worry you, but I think it's now considerably harder to import sperm from overseas so if this looks like becoming a real possibility for you, I'd look into it sooner rather than later - I believe there was a change in the HFEA laws which makes it tougher. Although having said that, Rachel successfully imported from Denmark recently so it can't be impossible...

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Missed it - should've sky + the program.
Even when it comes down to importing sperm, the donor has to come under the HFEA guidelines, hence not all the donors from the Danish clinic I used can be imported.  If anyone's interested in importing, email the clinic concerned and ask for their list of UK approved donors.  Must admit, I do agree with Jenny in the fact that it is like internet dating!  However it has given me a great sense of ownership for my sperm.  Strange as that may sound, it was carefully chosen, listening to the voice recordings etc etc.


----------



## winky77

Hi Rachel....

I have BabyRace on Video (old vhs !!) from when first shown 3 years ago.....remind me when we pin down a Scotland meet up and I'll bring it along if you want to borrow it...

dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Rose, 

Firstly a big   for you, sounds like you are having a tough few days. Totally understand where you are coming from. I've just been on a 2 day workshop event, and of the 30 odd people there, there were 3 pregnant women - all glowing and happy (and of course I'm happy for them and wouldn't want them to be not glowing, but it's really hard isn't it...)

I can't really offer much concrete advice, other than to accept that there will be ups and downs, but that in the long run becoming a mum is worth the downs. And just because you're single now, doesn't mean that your child won't ever be 'daddy's anything' - there's a difference between a biological father and a daddy and one day hopefully you'll meet the right daddy. And in the meantime, you have your family and friends who will all play an important role in the child's life. And, for what it's worth (!), you have us   I think it's fantastic that this group of women exists and I think it will be even better over time as our children grow up and are able to spend time with other kids 'like them'....I'm already imagining 10 years from now when we throw our 10 yr anniversary of the FF single girls board being established and we're all there with our little (or not so little by then hopefully!) ones...anyway, I digress...clearly got too much time on my hands with all this resting at the moment!

I'm sure the clomid is causing some of this - the drugs play havoc with your emotions. And at the same time, it is a bit scary, but you'll get there, and the end result will be so worth it. 

In terms of the IUI itself, pls don't worry about it. If you can get through a smear test, you can get through an IUI - it's pretty much the same really. The most painful bit (I found anyway) was getting the speculum in the right place (which is what they do for smear) - the actual insemination is pretty painless - you def don't feel the catheter or anything, it's very fine. You might get a few tummy pains, but I'd say uncomfortable rather than painful. So pls try not to worry - although I know that's easy to say and not so easy to do! 

Well, I don't know if I've helped or just confused matters...but hopefully you at least feel a little bit less alone if nothing else.
Oh, and if you haven't thought about it, I def recommend acupuncture for the stress - I'm a super stressed out person usually, but it really made a big difference....

I can smell dinner burning (I'm such a bad cook  ) so better go rescue it. Take care, try to relax, and don't worry, these jitters are quite normal....

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose I know how you feel today I was at a presentation and one of the women there I hadn't seen for ages was there saying she was on mat leave in 2 weeks stroking her bump and I was envious of her!

Ju - would you do IVF at the Bridge? I wouldn't have certain Drs there and met with a lady at the London meet who only sees Prof there and he did everything for her and she is pregnant. I personally wouldn't go back to the Bridge for IVF.

I saw the cousellor there Pip- you get it 'free' in your IVF package. he was ok.

L x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls!!

Rose - so sorry to read that you are feeling a little low at the moment. This is one hell of an emotional rollercoaster that we are on! It is a lonely journey to be on and at times it will all get a bit much for you. Don't be ashamed to have a good cry, it will make you feel a bit better and release some of that emotion. I have cried everyday this week!!! Have you heard anything from your ex recently?

Also, rose, as Laura said, don't be scared of the IUI, its a very simple and quick proceedure - I reckon that the consultants at my clinic could probably do it with their eyes closed! Although I am very glad that they don't!   You will be fine - the thought of it is much worse than the reality, I promise you.  

Ju - sorry to hear that you are a bit tired and not feeling pregnant. Not sure what it feels like though, as I've never been pregnant! I feel exactly the same as you about the IUI. I have had three medicated IUI's now and this one will be my last. I'm not messing around with it anymore as the success rates are so low. However, it can work for some women - and one of those might be you! I just don't think it's going to work for me to be honest. 

Some1 - how are you - hope you are OK and surviving the 2WW madness - it's awful isn't it!

jenny - how are you  - how are the plans coming along for your next IUI?

AS for me, my period pains are getting worse and worse so I will test probably tommorrow night so I can get my head round it before I go into work on Friday. I have made an appointment with one of the consultants at the wessex next week to tell them I don't want anymore IUI's, I want to move straight onto IVF. I have been chatting to my sister tonight who had IVF herself five years ago due to having severe endometriosis. I told her that I am scared of having it done but she said that she feels it's the best and most productive use of the frozen donor sperm - I am beginning to agree with that notion myself!

Anyway enough rambling - I want to wish all the ladies having IUI lots of luck - although it hasn;'t worked out for me, it does work for lots and lots of other women so keep those positive thoughts in mind!!    

Love to all  
katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

Rose - I think we all go through the jitters from time to time...I certainly do.  Like Ju, on the way to the clinic for my first IUI I kept wondering if I should turn around and go home!  I wrestle with it quite a lot but fundamentally have an incredible need/want to be a mother.  I find the support and the knowledge that there are so many strong & intelligent women on here ,all travelling the same considered path as me, so very reassurring.  I too am surrounded by pregnant colleagues (I have 5 direct reports, 4 of whom are pregnant!!) - it can be really hard at times.  
I think we would all have preferred to do this the 'traditional' way but that's not where we are!  As Ju says it doesn't mean we won't ever meet someone who could be a father to our children but I don't believe this should be  a show stopper. I hope you feel more positive soon - take care

Dx


----------



## winky77

Hello Ladies......been reading the posts and all very thought-provoking.....

Rose...really feel for you with the emotional rollercoaster you've been having.  I was chatting to someone about perception and stuff the other day and we were discussing the fact that we see what is on our mind....you know the scenario where you don't notice ForSale signs until you are actually looking to move house and then you see them everywhere !  I think it is probably the same with the pregnant women and babies we all feel are everywhere.....there are probably no more about that there always is but it's just on our radar more!  Doesn't make it any easier I know!  

Ju - know what you're thinking about the jump to IVF - would be good to talk to you about that this weekend as I am pondering whether to just go straight to it cos I've been delayed starting off this journey and despite good hormone results the clinic still says at 41 my IUI stats are only 3-4%. Right now I am thinking maybe one natural iui ....just to see if I could be a first-timer! ......and (if I can't) then go to IVF.....think I am right in thinking that if I had a medicated IUI I would then have to have a month off before IVF anyway ....don't want to waste any more time! 

Katie- am still keeping everything crossed for you.....it aint over til the witch gets off her broomstick!  

Some1, dottie, JJ, Laura....


----------



## Violet66

Hello girls 

A lady has just posted in the Over 40s section - she got a BFP her very first attempt on unmedicated IUI. I know the success rates aren't good but it can work sometimes.


----------



## some1

Rose - glad your scan went well, those follies/lining sound good.  The clomid and trigger will make it more likely that both follies will release eggs.  Usually only one egg per cycle is released, but the drugs can override this.  Hoping your surge holds off until Sunday so you can make the meet!

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I believed that live sperm could live in the body for a few days as well.  Rose really hoping that this is your lucky one. 
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Rose

I have everything crossed for you     

Emma xxxx


----------



## dottiep

I found the bit 'combining IUI with intercourse may provide better coverage' quite interesting!!!  I might give it a go


----------



## Felix42

It is quite an image that isn't it?  I don't think it would be very practical given the space and number of people already in the room at the time of the IUI! 

Rose, keep positive about the timing of the IUI.  There's all sorts of info out there about the timing and indeed the LH surge info isn't always accurate anyway.  

That's encouraging news from the 40+ thread isn't it.  Thanks for that Violet.

Lots of    to our 2ww-ers.

F xx


----------



## going it alone

As Lou said, My clinic does a double basting, LH surge on OPK, basting and trigger jab that day and then another basting the next day. Is the shortage one of volume (!?!) or number of donors or both? 
Best of luck to everyone

Sam xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Think it's more shortage of number of donors, although probably also amount per donor. Don't think this is the reason why LWC don't double baste though - it's because they don't believe it improves your chances. After all, I'm sure if we insisted they would do it - we're paying for the sperm/procedure so it's all extra cash for them....it's more that they don't seem to think it will make a difference - although it obviously worked for you Sam!

Laura
x


----------



## some1

Really interesting posts about IUI timing and donor sperm viability.  It is all a minefield isn't it, there just seems to be so much guesswork and chance involved  

I'm pretty sure I am going to get a BFN tomorrow and think (hope) that I am prepared for it.  I've got a horrible stomach upset today - think it may be something to do with the bean salad I had for lunch, followed by bean stew for teas yesterday    Feeling like I'm starting a cold too - achy all over and cold, cold. cold   - just what I need.

I've had a bit of a change of heart treatmentwise since the other day.  At the meet I told a few people that I was going to do one more IUI and then move on to IVF during the school holidays, but I began to realise that this was making me feel quite down and that I am just not ready to do IVF yet (who knows what I'll be thinking in a couple of weeks though! )

The thing is, despite it's low chance and randomness (and what I said above), I really do believe in IUI so I think I am going to give it another 3 goes (so long as I can get hold of enough donor sperm!) and then think about IVF.  I just feel that IVF is bringing in the 'big guns' and if it doesn't work I will be really stuck for what to do next (not to mention the very big issue of being in a financial mess - I really don't want to have to draw on my house equity with the market the way it is).  Plus I'm really scared of pumping my body full of all those drugs - I have so much admiration for those of you that have taken it on  

So, I'm going to take next month off and then go for another medicated IUI around end June/start July - of course there is the very slim possibility that this won't be necessary - please, please, please    

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Ju,

What a dilema!  I like your way of working it out and giving yourself plenty of options - the only trouble with me is I really struggle making decisions so would probably be churning it over come august!  

If I had a list like yours I would go for number 3 - although the main influence in my position would be financial.  If I was in a position to start now I think my only option would be 1 x medicated IUI then onto IVF.  If money wasn't an issue then I would probably go for option 2.

Good luck deciding, looking forward to hearing your plan!

All the best
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Felix42

Hello Ju, I guess it really is such a personal decision & one which hopefully is purely academic for you   From my own perspective I wish I'd gone virtually straight to IVF & maybe only had just the one IUI first. If you do want to maximise your chances over a short period then IVF has the highest odds. Just my tuppence worth anyway. for testing tomorrow! 

Roo,sorry to hear about the job. You've really got so much on your plate though haven't you? Have a wonderful time in Brno!

Laura, hope you're doing ok hun?

F xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi JU,

Gosh that's a hard one...

I have to say I had lost my faith in IUIs a little until Some1's wonderful news!  Now restored a little.  I do however think that medicated would give you a better chance.  It's also worth asking your clinic about the double basting that we were discussing at the weekend - more likelihood of success!
In terms of when to move on to IVF that really has to be your decision - it's a lot more expensive & intrusive.  With the IUIs I really felt I could carry on as normal with my routine, etc but with IVF I just want to hibernate all the time!
I think if I was in your shoes I might have another go at IUI but medicated.....

Let me know what you decide..

Dx


----------



## some1

Ooh Ju - difficult question - hoping it is not one you will have to deal with    .

As you know from my earlier post, I do believe that IUI can work (even before I got my BFP!) and if this cycle hadn't worked I would have had another 3 or so before going onto IVF.  But, IUI does have much lower odds of working than IVF.

I have the Zita West Fertility and Conception book and in it she does suggest using the lowest amount of intervention/drugs that you can initially and then building up, so I think it could well be worthwhile for you to try a medicated IUI before you go onto IVF.  Also, the more cycles you have had with your clinic before trying IVF, the more information they will have about how your body behaves and reacts to different drugs which will help them to come up with the best treatment protocol for you if you do end up having IVF.

If I was to have my treatments again I think that I would have asked for some tracking scans and trigger shot from pretty much the beginning because the OPKs are so difficult to be sure about - and I am almost certain that one of mine was totally mistimed.

Some1

xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi Ju! A very difficult dilemma! It's hard to know what to suggest. In my opinion (and I stress that is my opinion not anyone elses!) I would go straight to IVF. I have had 3 medicated IUI's and none of them have worked for me. However, I'm thinking that I probably have a problem with my fertility and that's why they haven't worked  . You have a child already so have been pregnant before. So it may be worth having a go at medicated IUI - I personally wouldn't bother with unmedicated anymore. You will only be on a very low dose of Puregon so it will not cause any side effects like IVF does, 

Hope that is of some use, 

Love to you and G

Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ju, 

I think I'd do 2 more (medicated or at the very least properly timed with scans/trigger injection) IUIs and then if no luck there, move on to IVF in the Autumn. As I know only too well (  ) there is no guarantee that IVF will work....and I have this vague feeling I read somewhere that if IUI is going to work it generally does within 3 goes (although our very own Some1 contradicts this rule!) 

I know exactly how you feel - I just want to get a positive result as soon as possible, but as you have had a baby already (so your body knows what to do..) - I do think you should give properly timed IUI at least a go before you put yourself (and G) through the challenges of IVF

But these are just our personal opinions of course - only you can decide what is right for you and what you feel comfortable with,
good luck with the decision making

Have a busy couple of weeks coming up with long weekend away and then family weekend in Devon, but after that we must get together....

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ju so sorry to hear that this wasn't your lucky month, take care hun
L x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Ju, sorry it wasn't your month,   

I only ever had one scan on day 12/13 ish to check follies and lining. 

Can't really help with your dilemma as i really went along with what my cons said (maybe a bit niave though) - did push him a little on meds though.

I started off on 50mg of Clomid, then 100mg and then 150mgthen down to 100mg again and added in Merional injections for the last 3. most months I detected LH surge, some months I had HCG trigger jab but not on all depended on size of follies at scan.

I personally would reccommend having day 12/13 or 14 scan so you can see what is happening inside.

good luck in your decision making


Roo xx


----------



## some1

Ju - sorry it wasn't a BFP, I know you were already pretty sure it hadn't worked but it still hits you when it is confirmed  

My treatment was baseline scan on day 2 to confirm all as it should be and no cysts, 100mg Clomid days 2-6 (I queried why it wasn't 50mg and the nurse said they only prescribe that dose for 'tiny ladies' and for someone my size (5'6'' 10.5 stone) 100mg was necessary to get a good response).  Next scan was day 9 (lining was 7.3mm, one follicle on each ovary 13.2mm and 12mm, plus a few much smaller ones).  Third scan on day 12 (this was a Monday, they would have scanned me on day 11 but clinic closed on Sunday), this scan showed lining 7.8mm, follicles 18.7 and 21.9mm so advised to have trigger shot that eve between 9 and 10pm (think 20mm is their target point).  Pregnyl shot (10,000iu) Monday eve at 9.45ish (took a while to prepare injection!) and IUI on Wed (day 14) at 11.30.

Clomid is notorious for lots of unpleasant side effects, but I didn't really seem to get any (just this vague weird feeling - think I posted before that I felt like I had been shrink wrapped in plastic  ).  Clomid also delayed my cycle a bit I think, as usually got a positive OPK by day 11 ish and tx by day 12.

It was really good this cycle knowing that there was definitely an egg on its way and that the timing was as spot on as it could be.  Having a ripe follicle on each side really gave me a boost (as in theory this meant that whichever tube the sperm went for they were going to find a target!)

Hope some of this is helpful!

Some1

xx


----------



## dottiep

JU - Hope you're ok hun?

With my medicated IUIs I had 50 of puregon injection (every other day on first cycle and every day on 2nd cycle).  Can't really say I suffered any side effects and felt fine.
I had a baseline scan on day 2/3 to check no cysts and lining ok.  Had another 2 scans in total.

Hope that helps

Take care

X


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ju,

It's so hard isn't it? Remember that stats are just averages - we are all individuals and we all react differently to the tx. 

You read of people with 1% chance getting pregnant, and others with 80% chance not getting pregnant. So I guess all I'm trying to say is there's an exception to every rule and you could easily be it  

So although stats are a good guideline, best to try and go with your gut instinct on this one in terms of what feels like the right next step for you.

Sorry, not very helpful I know...

Off to Derbyshire for the long weekend now, will try to keep up with everyone via the phone but don't suppose I'll be able to do much posting

'see' you all on Monday evening!
Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Ju - what a dilemma.  The only thing I would add is that if you do medicated then at least you would have some idea of how your body responds to the stimulants...
Good that mercedes have accepted there is a problem with your car at last! Do they not supply a courtesy car


----------



## some1

Hello

Ju/Rose - if you need a recommendation for cheap ovulation tests, the ones my clinic use are called Clear View (the clinic told me that they are exactly the same as Clear Blue (made by the same people) but less fancy as made for clinics rather than retailers).  These cost about £25 for 25 tests online so work at a lot cheper that the shop bought ones.  Type Clearview Easy Professional Midstream Ovulation Tests 25 tests into google and they should come up.

Some1
xx


----------



## winky77

Hi Ju.....

sorry I forgot to do this earlier in the week but have just PMd you re. Mercede s  (remember i was coincidently training there on monday) - well I asked a couple of guys about your tyre problem..

..Di


----------



## suzie.b

Hi girls

Just thought I'd mention that the Acon ovulation test strips can be bought very cheaply from Ebay - I paid about £10 for 25 test strips and got 5 free pg tests.  I found them very reliable too.  Handy having the pg tests too .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Have you changed your name again  I prefer this one!!
Dx


----------



## Roo67

Mmmm I got a bit confused too !!


----------



## Felix42

Wow you're a true chamoleon Ju. I like Coco!

F xx


----------



## some1

Coco Ju - it was me that mentioned Clear view - my clinic say they are exactly the same as clear blue (made by the same people) just less spangley and less expensive!

Some1

xx


----------



## some1

Hello Ju - yes I found them reliable, when I first started them I used them alongside ClearBlue to see if the results were the same and they were identical so I trusted them.  I tried to stick to just testing once a day like my clinic advised but when it got close to ovulation time I usually tested first wee and second wee - several times I got a negative at 7am and strong positive at 8am!!

Keeping everything crossed for you for a successful 2nd IUI    

Some1

xx


----------



## suzie.b

I too thought test in the afternoon and, if necessary, test too in the evening.  More than once I caught it in the evening when it wasn't there in the afternoon.  LH isn't made during the night and takes time to build up, hence testing pm.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I remember when 'DIY ing' as the boys called it that I would test negative in the morning and then at lunchtime there would be mad calls saying 'I'm coming to stay with you tonight' as I would detect a surge, some of the girls on the lesbian thread used to have scans- I am having a follicular monitored cycle at the moment and it is all scans looking at lining thickness but also follicule dev.

Good luck
Lx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose hope those sore boobs are the sign!!  
L x


----------



## Felix42

That's great news Coco. Wishing you lots of  for your IUI next week. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx
(V jealous of your sophisticated name!)


----------



## some1

Wow Coco that's come round quick!  Lots of     and     coming your way!

Some1

xx


----------



## dottiep

Good luck Coco...don't the months fly by when we count them in 28 day cycles!!


----------



## some1

Jenny - I am okay thanks, had a bit of a wobble earlier in the week but feeling much better now, just don't feel pregnant at all - think I may do another HPT tomorrow just to check.  How are you doing?  When is your test day?

Coco - thanks for the  , I guess if this pregnancy continues I'm going to have to get used to being a hormonal crying machine!

Some1

xx


----------



## winky77

Hey Coco !!  If following my normal cycle I should be doing IUI monday 9th so we will be on 2WW together !!!!  My file has gone to bank for matching but not had any profiles to choose from yet?!?  Daft question but do we get them in the post from LWC?  Think I will phone in am to check.  Have also started to wonder what to do if I ovulate a day early (saturday)..... anyone know what time LWC are open until on Saturday?  Am thinking might book myself on early Sat flight just in case I need to come down for IUI that day......can always change flight if don't end up needing it.  ....complicated business living in Scotland !  can't believe I'm nearly there with first go!

eeekkkkkkkk.........


----------



## Felix42

Great to hear you're having your iui so soon Di. Re the donor choices I had to chase up the clinic to say I hadn't been matched yet & then they rang me back & talked me through the choices, mainly just height, eye, hair & skin coour, profession & quals & interests as in like sport, socialising, films etc, so its not really like dating style profiles coming through the post. Its amazing though how you can still get a strong feeling for one rather than another. Good luck!

Love the idea of Lady Chatterley & Ski Man. Quite an image there! 

Sorry, I don't know about the LWC opening times - Rose should know though. 

Love to all, F xx


----------



## winky77

Thanks Rose, that's really useful information.  

It really shows how we really have to take control for ourselves to get the best outcome, and not let the clinic process be too passive.  I am so glad we have each other on here to point out things like that .  I had another example of this last week...  When Mini the Minx and I met up she showed me the paperwork from GCRM detailing her AMH result.  I'd had mine done at the same place but had never had anything other than the result given to me over the phone. So I phoned them up and now have a written ovarian assessment report with much more information including the number of follicles in each ovary and the ovarian volume and what those figures mean (did they not think I might be interested in this information for my treatment in London ?!?!)  My AMH was 17 and above normal for my age which I've been seeing as a real positive but the report also flags up that an AMH above 15 can mean that I would have a high response to fertility drugs and increased risk of OHSS. Knowing that has made me feel more comfortable at the fact I am just doing a natural cycle IUI this first time whereas I was in dilemmas last week thinking I was daft not to be taking at least some drugs to boost the success percentage a bit. 

So big thanks to Rose and Mini the Minx for helping to get me in a more informed position. I will definately give Vanessa a ring tomorrow to see if I can get some extra info as I am a bit paranoid about the donor side of things....and don't want to making a rushed or rash decision!! 

..Dx


----------



## dottiep

Di - not long now!  
Just to say that I have dealt with Vanessa and Amy at the donor clinic at LWC and have always found Amy to be fantastic!

Dx


----------



## dottiep

Coco - how are things with you?  Are you due an imminent basting

Dx


----------



## winky77

OK girls....I am officially going insane !!     

I have been trying all week to speak to someone in the LWC lab about my choice of donors .....left messages for Amy/Vanessa.....given the receptionist my email address about 3 times..... it's driving me mad!  Yesterday I was running a workshop and same again tomorrow so really difficult to make this kind of personal call as you can imagine.  But Monday and today I have been working at home and still not got hold of them despite calling frequently.  I have had no information whatsoever and I should be getting my surge saturday or sunday so IUI is imminent.  I'm having a total wobble about this......but frightened to kick off in case they then hate me and give me the worst sperm they have !??!?!  Yes I know that's paranoid but it is horrible having no control!     What are others LWC experiences re. how many days before treatment you got choice of donors?  Rose/Felix ....you seem to have had better luck than me?!  

Seriously, this is making me wonder whether I shouldn't go ahead with LWC and go to Plan B....buy donor sperm from Denmark and get treated in Scotland......

any advice anyone?!?!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Di - I've never had a problem. Have you tried emailing Amy? I'll PM you her email address
I've done that in the past and got a reply within a couple of hours....

good luck!
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Di. They did get back to me quite quickly when I rang but it was the day before IUI. Presumably they just don't think its urgent until the day before and clearly they don't always appreciate that its a big issue for us. 

Hopefully emailing direct will help. 

Good luck & try not to worry. You've still got a few days. 

F xx


----------



## Jengelina

Thanks Rose, really interesting stats. I wonder why IUI is declining in Britain? Are people going straight for IVF or is it just declining in general?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

coco- best of luck with your IUI looming!!!
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, hope everything went okay with your scan and good luck for your IUI !

Di, hope you are managing to get things sorted out - good luck!


Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Di

Just to say that I generally didn't speak to LWC about my choice of donor until the day before IUI so don't worry....

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Coco,  for your wobble. Fingers crossed that the extra time before surge is getting those follies to their perfect size.  

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco,

hope you recover from your wobble soon so you can get going this month....

you know where I am if you want to chat (actually right now I'm in a dark room in a viewing facility watching focus groups through a one way mirror until 10.30pm - there are definitely better ways to spend an evening!)

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Coco -    for your wobble.  
We all have them from time to time.  

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Oo, Laura, that does sound fun?! Hope you get some time off tomorrow to compensate. 

F xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hmm, not exactly fun Felix! This is second night running as well, although I did stay in bed until 9am this morning and didn't get to the office until 12 (had a lazy morning at home to make up for the late night)
Tomorrow I have a meeting at 9 though so no lie in. Looking forward to the weekend!

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Coco - take care, hope tommorrow goes OK. Let me know how you get on. Will be thinking of you  

Laura - what an earth is a focus group? Never heard of one before?

Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie,

Never heard of a focus group - where have you been?! 

Basically we invite 6-8 people along for 2-3 hours (we pay them for their time) to talk to us - in this case we're showing them some new ideas for our 2010 products and getting their feedback on whether it's something they would use or not. Sometimes we just talk to them about their lives to get inspiration for new products or services....

We have an agency who organises it for us, and they provide a facilitator to run the discussion (when I worked in a research agency I used to spend several evenings a week facilitating groups...) - we sit in a room next door and view the session through a two way mirror....

It can be really interesting if you get a good group, but I'm now on my 4th group in 2 nights - so nearly 12 hours of it and I'm getting pretty tired  

It's always evenings because you can't get people to come along during the day (they're all at work) - so it does take it out of you a bit - plus it's in Central London so long way home when it finishes at 10.30...

Nearly the weekend though  

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

I've been to a couple of those Laura & I'm sure its no fun at all just spectating. I also did a mobile phone one where the phone had a sort of camera strapped to it & they filmed how well I could text on each model! Weird. 

Hope you get an easy journey home at least & some quality sleep to make up for the loss of quantity.

F xx


----------



## kylecat

Thanks Laura - now I know!!

Having worked in education all my life I am not terribly up on all the business lingo!!!!  

Hope you get home fairly quickly and get a good nights sleep

Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

The first one of any project is always quite interesting Felix, but by the 4th you are just hearing the same thing over and over (which is good in a way as it means you can be confident in the results but bad in the sense that it gets very dull, especially at 10pm after a long day....)

We do usability tests too like the one you mentioned - that's more about making sure the device really works well/is optimised for usability. I don't get involved in that side so much as it's more specialist - I'm more responsible for the bigger picture innovation stuff - looking for new ideas for the future....

Am staying at my mums tonight (car being MOT'd) so a bit closer on the train, but will have to get a cab at the end which I hate (never want to make polite conversation with cab drivers...)

Katie - now you know perhaps you might even sign up for one - good way to make some money just from sharing your opinions!

Only one more day to go before the weekend - hurrah!
Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Coco -   for your wobble yesterday, how did you get on today ? 

Didi - hope you got your donor sorted and you can get going on this mad business very soon


I've heard of focus groups before but not in this context, sound interesting to take part in, but as you say I can imagine that they can get pretty boring when observing the same things over and over.

Roo xx


----------



## winky77

Hello Ladies....!

Thanks for asking re. donor status.  Finally got 2 choices through this lunchtime....on blackberry whilst in hairdressers!  Bit surreal to say the least !!  I spent rest of day conducting focus groups to gain feedback from friends and family!     . Have a gut feeling but still not definate yet.  Staying in tonight to ponder some more     Plan is to get up at 5am test for surge and if get it that's me jumping in car and off to airport for 7am flight !  Am really hoping doesn't come until Sunday and then can stick to more human plan of sunday evening flight!  

If I do end up coming down 2moro is anyone around and fancies meeting up?  Have made no social arrangements cos of so up in air ! 

Coco .....hope things speeded up?!
Katie...oh to have lived a life without running focus groups......wish I was you! 
Laura...think you and I need to find the slow down button on our lives?!?!

xxx Di xxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Di,

Great news that you have your donor choices through - remember you're not picking a life partner   Go with your gut feeling and don't over analyse....that's what worked for me anyway (mind you I never get much choice as they seem to be very low on fair, blue eyed donors...)

Would have loved to have met up tomorrow but I'm lunching with a colleague down near Winchester so won't be around I'm afraid. Wishing you lots of luck for the IUI though....very exciting!

Coco - hope all is Ok and you got your surge/have your IUI booked in....

I've got a combination of nasty cold (caught from niece/nephew at the weekend I think) and hayfever (itchy eyes I just want to scratch out...) so feeling a bit sorry for myself this evening. Too tired after all the focus groups to do anything other than slump on the sofa. Hoping for a good night's sleep tonight - will have to dose myself up with paracetamol and cough medicine

Hope everyone else is well and looking forward to a lovely weekend,
Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Today's the day!!  Got up at 5.45am to test....sat with pee stick by computer and logged onto Easyjet to either change 7am flight booking if no surge or to book a flight back from London this evening if was heading down!  Well I am now on the Stansted Express into London and appointment at LWC is at 11am......can't quite believe it....all feels very surreal!  Had a laugh when booking flight back and it gives you options on reasons for travel - business, pleasure, visiting friends and family.... given that I'm trying to make 'a family' I went for the latter! 

So I will definately have some hours to kill in London this pm if anyone London based is free and fancies meeting up centrally. Text me or call if you have my mobile number or PM me with yours and I'll check site later!  I've texted a few non FF friends  to see who is about too.....was so convinced I'd not be coming down today that I made no social plans...not even provisional ones! 

Hope everyone is Ok.....xxxx


----------



## Roo67

Oh how exciting Di, wishing you lots of luck for this cycle, hope it all goes to plan.  

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Di - have texted and pm'd you......I'll buy you a decaff post basting....good luck!

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Didi- lots and lots of luck today for your first IUI - hope all goes according to plan and you don't feel too surreal afterwards!!!  

Please let us know how you got on as and when you can, 

Loads of luck

Katiexxx


----------



## suzie.b

Di

Loads of luck for today.  You made me laugh about the choices, where you put family   .  I should have put that when I booked my flight to Prague.

Really hope this is the one for you, that this is your month.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Di. Hope all went well (its a surreal experience isn't it?!) & you are now enjoying a decaff with Dottie. Would have loved to join you too but think I'm on verge of a migraine. 

I just love the image of you sitting there ready to book your flight or not. One to tell the grandchildren 

Hope you're ok too Coco?

Love & hugs
Felix xx


----------



## winky77

tis time to go to bed and get past this surrealness....i just had a conversation out loud with Smudge about what is hopefully going on in my belly right now ...


----------



## winky77

oooo whoops....in case you were wondering.....Smudge is one of my cats!!


----------



## suzie.b

Ooooh, Di, maybe an omen.  I call my little passenger "Smudge" after seeing the first scan - just a white smudge.  Hmmmm.


----------



## winky77

Hi Rose....

I slept for 10 hours - unheard of for me as I'm normally up early even at weekends!  Feel a bit more like myself today tho.  Getting occasionally tummy twinges but probably just wind!!  I know everyone has said this countless times but it has still taken me unawares how body aware I've suddenly become..    I went to the local soft play centre with my best mate and her 9month old and 3year old this morning and couldn't help but think how wonderful it would be to be there with my own little jumping bean!  Half the time I am getting carried away counting forward 9 months and stuff; the other half of the time I am reconciling myself to low odds of working and planning my next steps IVF wise....  that said I am naturally a very analytical person so this is not unusual for me....I drive myself mad most of the time so I'm hoping the 2WW won't be any more mad than usual!  Off to Spain next sunday for 8 days so am hoping that will be a distraction whilst also a chance to chill and relax at the retreat (and not overdo the yoga poses!).  My cycle is quite short - 25-27 days so I don't expect to get to test day if it is a negative. But if no AF will be last day in Spain when test!  

How are you doing?  What are you thinking next steps wise? 

..Di xx


----------



## Roo67

Glad you had a good sleep Di.
It is strange isn't it that all of a sudden you are aware of every little twinge etc

Good timing for your retreat in Spain - should help you to remain relaxed during the   second week of 2ww.

Any sign of surge yet Coco ?

hope everyone else is ok

roo xx


----------



## suzie.b

Di - you must have needed the sleep so it must be a good thing, honey.

Rose, it's funny about weekends isn't it?  Hope today passes quickly and happily for you.

Roo, how about coming for tea tonight?  Chicken salad ok?

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Di, good to hear you got a nice long sleep & you had a lovely day with the little ones. Fingers crossed you will be there with them too soon!

Rose  it must be very difficult getting used to not having your ex around. I completely know what you mean about the limbo thing. I hate it! I just want to get on with treatment & any time off feels like a lifetime. Amazing to think that my last tx ended last year!  Not long now though and it does help to talk about it. Dottie kindly gave me a thorough run through of Brno this morning so I'm feeling much more ready to go. 

Coco, hope you are good to go for tomorrow. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Oh that sounds nice Suzie would love to. about 5pm ??

Rose - I've had a very nice relaxing weekend thankyou, making the most of being off work as start back again this week. Won't be long for you before you start again.

Felix -  not long for you either

Roo xx


----------



## winky77

Hello Ladies....

Are you having as much sunshine as sunny Scotland?!?!  I can't believe how lovely it is up here today.  We're on really short nights now ....doesn't get dark until gone 11pm and gets light again about 4am ish!  

I went to meet up with with some of my social group pals who were doing a walk not that far away from where I live.  I just joined them for the pub dinner afterwards.....obviously it wasn't a good idea for me to do the walk (3 hours trekking up and down hills)after IUI yesterday!....so had to make a lame excuse that had been at friend's kids birthday party.....felt like I had a sign on my head saying 'liar' !  I was also getting quizzed about why I hadn't gone to Ladies Day at the races yesterday....annual outing with the group, and some of them knew about me heading to London so had to make up another excuse for that......I am such a bad liar!! 

Rose....made me think....I know what you mean about weekends on your own....I much prefer being around others.  Having moved around and had to establish myself in a few cities I was reflecting on what's worked for me.  I would certainly recommend joining a social group - try www.spiceuk.com - being honest you do inevitably get the odd oddball in these groups but most people are just like the rest of us that find ourselves with spare social time on our hands because our circumstances have changed.....relationships ending, moving to new area etc.  Am also about the plough through the LWC IVF forms and thing contingency next steps.....oh what fun sunday evenings we have !! 

Roo/Suzie ...hope that chicken salad was good!!

Felix....am so glad Brno is approaching for you.  Dottie and I talked about it quite a lot yesterday and she is a font of knowledge!!

Coco....fingers crossed you get that surge soon....xxxx

...Di xx


----------



## kylecat

Di - really glad IUI went well for you yesterday - fertilisation may been taking place mid air!!!  

Coco - good luck for tues!

Has anyone heard from Jenny - her test date has been and gone - although obviously she is on the road at the mo. 

Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

Di - hope the world is less surreal today! Keeping fingers crossed for you...and that you keep saner than me in this 2 week madness.

Dx


----------



## Jengelina

Hi Rose,

Hope you are feeling ok - I was reading your earlier post and totally understand what you're saying about weekends and your ex-BF. I'm going through a similar thing myself. I hope it helps a tiny bit to know you are not on your own being in this situation. Big hugs   . It will all be worth it in the end  

xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Jenny

I haven't made up my mind yet what I'm doing but if I go ahead I'm thinking of natural IUI at LWC to begin with (in theory everything looks ok but I suppose until you start trying you never know)...although having just checked out the leicester fertility clinic, I'm almost tempted to drive up the motorway to save some cash!  LWC seems v expensive but they do have lots of sperm!!

I know it feels wrong to talk about the money side of it but has anyone found a clinic where IUI is reasonable and they don't have waiting lists for sperm??

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco had natural IUI at the Bridge Clinic London not sure what they charge or the Lister- both usually have sperm and prices on the websites


----------



## lulumead

Hi jenny

Thanks for the prices for the bridge...its really hard to work it all out from their websites as they all do it differently and include different things!  

I had another question occur to me...if you abandon a cycle of IUI do you still have to pay?  anyone have advice on this?
x


----------



## lulumead

thanks
x


----------



## kylecat

Wow jenny - very exciting news that you are underway with your fifth IUI!! I think some1 conceived on her 5th so you could be next!!!! Good luck with job interviews - hope to catch up soon, 

Katiexxx


----------



## lulumead

Good luck Jenny, fifth time lucky..xxx


----------



## some1

Jenny - loads of good luck wishes coming your way for IUI number 5 !!  Hoping my lucky number 5 is also yours!!!   

Some1

xx


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Jenny with your IUI. That's an unusual one - juggling IUI with job interviews. Hope you are managing to stay chilled. Certainly sounds like you are. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

*CHAT TONIGHT - 9PM - CHAT ROOM - ON THE SINGLES SOFA*​
<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F9%255F32%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Roo67

Jenny,

lots of luck for your next IUI and also on the job hunting.

Roo x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Jenny, 

Not sure I can answer all your questions but let me have a go at least:

If I remember rightly I think I was on 50 of Puregon every other day when I had my medicated IUI, so 75 would seem about right. Can't remember if I started injections day 2 or 3, but don't think it matters - you go for the scan on one of those days, start injecting every other day and then scans resume around day 8/9 as she says. Then depending on what they see at the scan, could be scans every other day so they don't miss the right day. Or might leave it 2 days between scans - everyone is a bit different. Can't help with long cycles and lining I'm afraid - I always had trigger between days 14-17, and my lining was always thick enough by that point (my cycles vary between 24 and 31 days but seem to be on average around 27-2 
Puregon - no real side effects, especially not on such a low dose. With the IVF I was on 250 every day and I did get a few headaches/mood swings (mind you I get mood swings anyway!!) - but with the low dose for IUI I don't remember getting any side effects at all actually

Quite a good idea about freezing eggs whilst you're young. Perhaps once you are back in work you could start planning to do that in case things don't work out between now and then - which of course they will  

Hope this helps a little, I'm sure some of the others will be along soon with more wise words
Good luck for no 5, hopefully you won't even need any of this information
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jenny the 'natural IVFers are at Create' and there is a lady on the London thread with her twins from there, my friend is a lesbian and is 27 weeks pregnant now after one embryo being made and put back! Good Luck
L


----------



## Felix42

Jenny, great news that things are going well with your scans.  Not long now! 

How's the job hunting going too? Well I hope.

That sounds a great Plan B (which I'm hoping you don't need anyway ) about going for IVF and then freezing some eggs while you're still young.  

Wishing you lots and lots of   for your IUI!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hope its surge day today Jenny    
Take care
R x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have everything crossed for you Jenny - hope the scan is ok and you can go ahead...
Take care
R x x


----------



## kylecat

Jenny- just sent you a text but you're probably in the clinic. Please let us know how it all goes. When I had one of my IUI's I had lots of signs that I had ovulated over the weekend - when I went for my scan on the monday, I hadn't. So the body can certainly play tricks on you - I'm sure that you will be fine, 

Good Luck    
Katiexxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jenny, glad that everything eventually went well, good luck with your 2ww  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Jenny - sorry to hear about the hassle you went through and the stress it caused....time to chill out now.  Best of luck.

Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jenny glad it all went ok - even after the stressful start.
All the best for 2WW
R x x


----------



## Roo67

Jenny - you have certainly been through the mill today, hope all the stress was worth it and you end up with a BFP at the end of the 2ww

roo xx


----------



## winky77

Hi Jenny...i hope you are having a chill out relaxing time tonight after all that stress.  What a day eh?  Well, it sounds like it all went well in the end and was spot on timing wise.  Have everything crossed for you      

..Dinky x


----------



## some1

Wow Jenny, sounds like you had a stressful time!  Glad it worked out in the end - seems like your timing ended up being spot on - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that number 5 is lucky for you like it was for me  

Some1
xx


----------



## Felix42

Jenny,   for what you've been through. Those opks can be deeply stressful can't they? Great to hear you're now PUPO and can hopefully chill out on you're 2ww.  

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi all

Just a little update from me!  Met with my potential donor today. He was very nice and very relaxed about the whole situation. Crikey - I told him about this site so maybe he is even reading this as I write  

Not sure where I go from here. Probably need to meet him a few more times to really clarify it in my head and ask some trickier questions, really just wanted to see what my gut reaction to him was first.  

Blood test results on thursday at the GP's and ex boyf coming over tomorrow night to collect stuff - he didn't take it last time...hmmm. So could be in for a bit of an emotional week - had an emotional weekend hanging out with happy families at a festival and made me feel a bit sad and selfish about denying a child a daddy, but no point wallowing, that's just the way it is. I took myself off to my tent for a brief cry and then felt a bit better about it.  

Thanks again for all support - so nice to be able to post up about what's going on and where I'm at...and of course reading about BFP's, it really is very lovely.

   all,

Lxx


----------



## Damelottie

Brilliant Lu - well done you  

Have you read this or any of her literature

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Its-Family-Affair-Complete-Parenting/dp/1873741626/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1217962698&sr=1-3.

I actually 'e' mailed her and she's very friendly. I wanted to know about workshops she runs that both of you can attend where they go into all the aspects of this type of situation i.e. legal/parenting styles etc. I'm pretty sure she advocates getting to know each other very very well - taking a holiday together etc. I don't have her details but think I just googled and tracked it that way.

Its very exciting   

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lulu great all went well, I also contacted Lisa Saffron by email and phone, I got her contact details through the D'Arcy Laine Foundation (part of pink parents) I was going to go to a workshop but then my Dad died that weekend.

L


----------



## lulumead

hi all

sorry another post from me about me!  got blood test results today, which I think are ok, FSH 4 something and LH 5 something...my GP friend said hormone levels are fine and that I don't need to stress. i think she thinks I am rushing my decision and could afford to wait a bit and let myself mend a bit post breakup.  Ex came over last night and I ended up crying again for 2 hours about how I wanted to have his babies and for us to have a future and how hard it all is not that this has changed.    But the reality is I can't change this so need to focus my attention on what I can do about the situation.  Its just hard sometimes isn't it!

Thanks for the link, I think I'll track her book down and have a look.  I need to do more thinking about which route is right for me, and some days I just think I should wait for the adoption to happen....oh la la..I'm all over the place!

Hope everyone else ok. Sorry to go on...
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Lulu

God - its a total head screw, it really all is. If I have a day like that - when its just overwelming and none of the 'choices' are fitting, I just back off from it a few days. You're PMA will come back and eventually the pathway will just open up of the right one to take. I feel sure it will


----------



## lulumead

thanks Jenny and Emmalottie

Feeling much better today.  I think this is just going to be a roller coaster ride so maybe I just need to get on and go for it!

xx


----------



## Roo67

I know what you mean about the amount of IUI's Jenny I always dreamt that I would get my BFP before getting to the end.

I started off on 100mg of Clomid then went up to 150mg with no more effect so back down to 100mg.
I am a few years older than you though so I'm sure 50mg will do the trick for you. I took them day 2-6.

I didn't get any headeaches with clomid, did get hot flushes and insomnia though  

Roo x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Jenny

Good news that you're planning no6, fingers crossed medicated works.

I'm still thinking about it and generally tying myself in knots!  have met with potential donor through a friend so just exploring whether this is a possibility, but am also pursuing clinic route. All tests so far look ok. I'd like to be in a position to get going by end of September, but who knows!  Trying not to think too much about it for a couple of weeks, its a bit all consuming isn't it!

xx


----------



## lulumead

thanks Rose, I would definitely not have got this far without you lot as inspiration...it's going well with the known donor possibility so I'm just easing off thinking about it and planning for home insemination at end of sept!  Thankfully I'm regular so makes planning a bit easier!!! Part of me just wants to get going with it, as I'm generally quite pragmatic and I'm not sure  that waiting around is going to change anything. Although I do have my annual review for adoption in September so I might feel differently after this, especially as I think pregnancy will mean the end of this process which I have been focussed on for 3 years, so I'll need to get my head around that possibility too.  But it will all be worth it in the end!

Hope you're doing ok.
xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi jenny & Rose

thanks so much. You are both v wise.  Had some more communication with my potential donor and feeling very positive about it.  Meeting our mutual friend next week to chat a bit more about it.  I'm gearing up for end of September start if he's on for it.  Realised a lot of it, is about feeling sad about relationship finishing and I know that this will just pass with time, and I'd already got my head around being a single parent through adoption so really I'm just back to where I started.  My biggest issue is my adoption process maybe having to stop but I don't know exactly what will happen with this and I'll definitely be putting up a fight if I can and still feel its right for me and family.  Started on the folic acid today so feel a bit like I'm actually actively doing something.  I am crap at swallowing tablets so not taking any extra vitamins which i am stressing about but unless I crush them up there is no way I am going to be able to swallow them...any suggestions anyone know of vits in liquid form

My friends, family and work are all really supportive so I know I'm in a v v lucky situation.  And I have three good friends who are all in relationships and TTC with different fertility issues so good to have other people close who understand to some degree, although they don't get the single pressures/issues.

Anyway thanks for being there, trying not to really think too much about it and get my head into thinking about the actual process of home insemination in Sept and my annual adoption review!

Lxx


----------



## winky77

Hey Lulumead, 

Sounds like things are really moving ahead now. Good for you! 

I have a friend who struggles with swallowing tablets...putting a bit of butter on them works for her?!?!?  I seem to be the opposite....didn't think I was anything unusual but when I was staying with my friend the other week her jaw literally dropped when she saw me chuck all 8 tablets down at once!!  I think I was a pelican in a past life! 

..Dinky xx


----------



## Elpida

A good tip for taking tablets is to drink the water through a straw ... it can sometimes help.


----------



## Damelottie

Thats a good tip - I've got my nieces doing it like that before xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lulumead

thanks for the suggestions...think I'll buy some of the capsules and give breaking them open a go! Part of me can't believe vitamins make much difference and part of me is scared if I don't take them and it doesn't work then that's why!  Mum is very relaxed about it as my Grandma had 8 healthy children whilst being an alcoholic...I'm sure her vitamin level wasn't great!!  let's hope I've got some of her genes...obviously not the alcoholic one!!  

xx


----------



## lulumead

The folic acid I can do so that's good!  Although have already forgotten to take it one day.

That all sounds very stressful Jenny, sorry I can't help about Clomid and what effect it might have...can't you delay your day 9 scan by a couple of days, that might just be enough...especially as you probably know your body better than they do!  They are probably working on a standard procedure!!  Fingers crossed this time is the one.  We need another IUI baby in the bumps section! 

I'm reading up on home insemination...if anyone has any tips let me know!  The idea of a syringe of lukewarm sperm makes me feel a bit queasy!!!!  

xx


----------



## some1

Hello Jenny

When I had my clomid cycle the clinic told me that it can alter your cycle and how it does this differs for different women, so it could make your cycle shorter or longer, so they need to do plenty of scans to keep an eye on how you are responding.  How are you getting on with the tablets?  Any side effects?  A lot of people get headaches with them, luckily I didn't, although I did have a really weird sensation like my head had been shrink wrapped in plastic.  Will you have a trigger injection with this cycle or have you got to do the dreaded pee sticks again?

Hoping that this is going to be your lucky cycle  

Some1
xx


----------



## lulumead

that sounds good moving to day 12...fingers crossed the Clomid does its job and you are hopping onto the bumps board before you know it.

Don't think there will be much choice other than finding the whole insemination thing quite hilarious, my friend said she'd come and read to me whilst I lie with my bum in the air!!!    Still its a good way to get to know my donor better...probably quite a bonding experience!

Hope the clomid calms down and you feel abit less weepy.
xx


----------



## lulumead

urghhhhh...just cut open one of the boots mum to be vitamins to see if I could take the inside of it without having to swallow the tablet...its filled with a really horrible brown liquid which takes repulsive.  So no way that's going to work.  Back to the folic acid only for me. with the Santogen vits are they tablet form could they be crushed and swallowed

Anyone get any other ideas about whether I could take vits in liquid form.  There are easy to take vitamins but they all have vitamin a in the them which I think is bad isn't it??

thanks
xx


----------



## lulumead

doh! hadnt' thought of asking at the health shop...good idea. Ta Jenny...I'll also get googling now.

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Santogen Pronatal as large solid tablets I doubt they'd be crushable as they are horse pill size!
Jenny's idea is best!


----------



## lulumead

thanks...tried to find liquid form but can't...in the US they recommend taking Flintstone vitamins but can't find anywhere that sells them here.  Will just have to eat well and take the folic acid until i can work something else out.  Thanks for the advice...I am a total wuss when it comes to tablets.  Pretty pathetic considering all the stuff you lot have to do with IVF!

xx


----------



## Elpida

Lulu

don't stress too much about the vitamins, the folic acid are the important ones. If you can't find any vits that you can manage to swallow then you can get everything you need from a varied diet. I'm pretty sure Zita West lists food sources of the important vits and minerals.

Esperanza


----------



## lulumead

thanks for the reassurance!

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck with your scan Jenny...hope the clomid is having the desired effect....

Laura
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jenny, hope that your scan goes well today  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Jenny, hope all went well. 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## Elpida

Hope your scan went ok Jenny


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jenny, glad that the scan went well, and yes it is quality over quantity! Oh, and you are right - you won't need another cycle   PMA

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Wow Jenny .....can't believe you are almost good to go again!  And defo quality over quantity.... when will you know for defo if this wkend?


----------



## Roo67

Jenny - hope you get your smiley face soon, and really good that your clinc is open over the weekend.

 

Roo x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Jenny

Any sign of the smiley face?  Hope you get onto the 2WW soon.

Sending positive vibes,
x


----------



## lulumead

Brilliant, hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------

